# F10



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally my new F10 arrived yesterday and built up.

Pinarello F10 54
Super Record 
Lightweight Aero Disk setup
EE Brakes
S-Works Power Saddle
Most Cockpit and cage
Everything including computer and sensors came to 6.8kg.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow. Looks great.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice. But what's up with the disc?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

So far went on a trial spin yesterday and I must say on flats the disk works great with the F10 even in windy weather in Taiwan.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

nice but those wheels belong on a TT rig


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

spdntrxi said:


> nice but those wheels belong on a TT rig


My TT bike use disk brakes.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Rocking a p5x?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

spdntrxi said:


> Rocking a p5x?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it!! P5X is great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2017)

*Review*

Dear Jimmy
It looks fantastic 
Did you order just the frame? When was that? I made my frame order january 20th but the dealer says he cannot tell me when the frame will arive from Itally??? I am so ssn8Tufr


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I ordered it just the frame set by itself. I was lucky the shop had one in my size avaliable to ship. In Taiwan we just got the first shipment of F10 yesterday.


----------

